# Detailed Description of my Smoker



## seboke (May 22, 2008)

Smoke_Chef PM'd me this request:


Hello Seboke, 

First, thanks for serving our country! I too went to Iraq but it was in 1991 when things were a little easier. 

Second, I love that upright propane smoker! I wonder if I could ask you for a favor. I want to build a smoker like that. At first I was just going to ask for more detail in this private message but after thinking about it. I decided to ask for a little bit more than that. I was wondering if you would take some pics of it. Inside and Out type stuff. Then talk about it's details. Pros and Cons. Likes and Dislikes. The little box to the right of it. The fire box. Ect.. Here's the extra mile part of my request. Then post all that as a thread in the appropriate section under smoking supplies and equipment. I don't know. Would it go under charcoal smokers, propane smokers, (probably not since it isn't propane fuel but after all, it's a giant propane tank?? Hmmmm) or wood smokers. I guess what ever your primary heat source is. I know this is a lot to ask. The reason I would really like to see it posted as a thread is that way maybe other builders like Smoking_Steve and Richtee would chime in with thoughts of building one from scratch. I'm not a super talented builder. My nephew and I would build it together and we both can do basic construction and welding but nothing like some people here can do. If it's to much to ask, I totally understand. As expensive as this project would be, I need to get it right the first time and I could use all the help I can get. 

Thanks, 

Franklin 

aka Smoke_Chef


Feen farting around with a bunch of other stuff and spending WAY too much time in this here forum, but finally got the pics and details together.


This is a custom job that I found for sale on Craig's List.  A kid (17 maybe)in Seabring, FL made it in his brother's welding shop after envisioning it in a dream.  Simple description is an upright propane bottle with an offset firebox, and a charcoal grill on the side made out of a section of metal pipe.  All framing is made of 1" angle iron.


Instead of cutting out the hole for the door and using the cutout AS the door, he crafted a nice box and installed a thick steel door hinged all the way down.  That created a LOT of extra rack space if you can imagine where the racks would end if the tank stayed round.


The firebox is a tad small, but I think he designed it exclusively for charcoal.  I'd like it a little bigger to make it easier to fit sticks.  I do get sticks in there, but have to wedge em in there.


The tray you see below the rack is the original charcoal pan that fits in the rack.  I didn't like how high he placed the rack - couldn't get small sticks in there or dump a charcoal bucket in it at that height.  And it was too small and the charcoal would fall out.  I still use it as a charcoal pan, but sitting on the floor of the firebox, sitting off the bottom by way of a wire rack.


----------



## seboke (May 22, 2008)

Sorry, accidentally hit the submit button.  Continuing...

A veggie roaster from Wally World is my new coal pan.  Ashes fall thru (nice!) and will hold a full charcaol bucket easy.  I just put on the gloves, pull it, fill it and return it.


More details of the fire box.  Heavy chain to catch the door, spring loaded airflow hatch keeps it open to where I need it, and a heavy duty adjustable latch.  Hinged the entire length of the door


Racks are made of expanded steel on 1" angle iron and are removable.  Big enough to fit 4 big butts each.  


Cons on the racks - I am limited to the 4 locked in rail positions.  Did my Christmas turkey, had to do it on the 2nd rack with the top one removed.  And I don't like the cross member of the racks right in the door.  I cut one out.  The box for the door itself is so solid, I don't think it is necessary to have the rails across the opening of the box for structural integrety.  Maybe one across the center...  Also would like more rails at more intervals.  If I wanted to make jerkey or even chx 1/4s, I have a lot of wasted cubic space solely due to the space between racks.  If I had more rails, I could get more racks made.

Another con - where the firebox enters the tank, the lowest rack is directly across from the heat.  Would like to have some sort of shield.  It makes the lowest rack kind of useless.  The 2nd from the bottom I can use only the front half - the back is too close to the fire.


----------



## seboke (May 22, 2008)

The side grill is really nothing more than a novelty I think.  Neat idea, not much function as I have a pretty good charcoal grill.  And it's kind of small.  




Some details I like - 

Fiberglass rope insulation to seal the door gaps.

Heavy duty wheelbarrow tires for the light end, storage rack on the bottom (wish it was expanded steel)


HD steel casters for the heavy end, 2" pipe fitting cleanout drain.


Heavy duty latches


Finishing up with a couple of full shots of the back




Overall, I'm VERY pleased with this rig.  Keeps temp very well, can smoke at high or low temp.  

Sure there's a lot more exact details I can provide if anyone is interested.


----------



## placebo (May 22, 2008)

Very nice custom rig Seboke. Thanks for all the great pics and details, much appreciated!

What is the twisted bar thing sticking out of the smoke stacks? Is that just a cosmetic feature?


----------



## fatback joe (May 22, 2008)

Good thing it is heavy.........a pool with no screen down here......the mosquitos would carry anything smaller away.

Thanks for sharing the details and all the pics.


----------



## seboke (May 22, 2008)

Thanks and you're welcome.  The bar is the handle to adjust the smokestack cap.  Kid twisted it for the cosmetics.  Did several things like that, like twisting the 1/2 steel for the door handles, and using diamond plate at teh bottom of the tank when he could have used sheet metal.


----------



## seboke (May 22, 2008)

I surprisingly don't have much of a mosquito problem.  Got a swamp across the road over the brick wall too.  But got no big trees close to dump leaves in the pool.  I like the unfiltered sun!


----------



## richtee (May 22, 2008)

Wow... no shortage of steel there eh?  Cool pit!


----------



## fatback joe (May 22, 2008)

Must be nice.  My first couple of years in LOL I didn't have a pool......or screen....and thought I would get sucked dry.   Now I swim......and smoke...in the filtered sunlight.


How much do you figure that thing weighs?   If you mentioned it, I missed it.


----------



## seboke (May 22, 2008)

Just tossing a guess of 600 lbs.  Kid loaded it into my truck with a forklift.  Called 3 of my biggest friends to help offload.  Doubled up 2 sheets of 3/4 plywood for a ramp, blocked up in the center.  Then had to use a moving sidewalk of plywood to roll it thru the grass to the back deck.  Lots of huffin & puffin!


----------



## bbqgoddess (May 22, 2008)

A veggie roaster from Wally World is my new coal pan. Ashes fall thru (nice!) and will hold a full charcaol bucket easy. I just put on the gloves, pull it, fill it and return it.

Now that is a great idea! the veggie roaster....hummmm....

Stinks about the racks, all in all that MONSTER is sweet!


----------



## cman95 (May 23, 2008)

The kid had vision. Myself I like it.


----------



## smok'n steve (May 23, 2008)

Some one needs to get that kid into this forum!!!  I really like the smoker.  It is totally original.  I have to admit that I love that little grill too!!  Points!!!!


----------



## smoke_chef (May 23, 2008)

Wow Seboke... Great post. You really went above and beyond. I can't tell you how much I appreciate it! I can't weight to get started on building one. I love the uprights better than horizontal smokers. Well.. I say that, all I know is my cheap'o brinkman but the concept of upright vs. horizontal just makes more sense. ?? I could be wrong and maybe someone will chime in?  Any way.... great great post. Totally awesome find you made at Craig's list. I can't thank you enough for taking the time. Points for sure!


----------



## seboke (May 23, 2008)

I tried to find his number not too long ago but couldn't.  Maybe I can search welding shops in Seabring and funnel in from there.  I'd like to show him what real smokers think about his rig.  Hope I didn't sound overly critical with the cons, never meant to give the impression that I am not very happy with it!  Thought a bit more about the little grill - would be a great remedy for chicken: smoke em, pull straight out and into the grill to crisp up the skin.


----------



## seboke (May 23, 2008)

Thanks Chef!  My pleasure.  I'm sure we'd all love to see your project come along with some in-progress updates.  Can't speak for a horiz smoker, uprights are make up all my experience.


----------



## flyin'illini (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for sharing and the detail.  That is just great.  Hopefully you can find him.


----------

